# Lithiumate Lite BMS now shipping



## marc02228 (Jan 15, 2011)

I heard the Lite can't be used for the A123 pouch cells?
What's the reason?
Actually I read, all the cell boards are the same.?


----------



## StevenVanBuskirk (Apr 24, 2012)

When designing the Lithiumate Lite, the goal was to create a simple and cost effective solution for hobbyists. Towards that goal we decided that the most likely cell type that a hobbyist would be using would be prismatic, because of their simplicity and ease of use. So to not over complicate things, we designed the cell boards for the Lite only for prismatic type cells, and left other more difficult and less common cell geometries to more advanced users using the Lithiumate Pro.


----------



## TomA (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah, that sure doesn't overcomplicate things. No answer at all...


----------



## marc02228 (Jan 15, 2011)

TomA said:


> Yeah, that sure doesn't overcomplicate things. No answer at all...


Sorry, I don't understand this answer


----------



## TomA (Mar 26, 2009)

marc02228 said:


> Sorry, I don't understand this answer



OK, let me be clear. You didn't get an answer, you got marketing doubletalk that was a complicated and nonsensical way of omitting the truth, which could be as simple as "because the PC boards don't have jumper wires."

Plus all the fudgy smudgy and absurd "hobbyist" market market positioning as opposed to "more advanced" people who use A123 cells. What a load of crap. 

Its the same guys, Davide, doing the same thing in the same cars. If your boards won't fit the pouch or cylindrical cells, just tell Steven to tell the truth why not.

Sheesh...


----------



## marc02228 (Jan 15, 2011)

had some problems to understand due to translation... But thanks for explaining it to me, again. 

That (the business bla bla) is exactly, what I thought when I read that answer.

I think I'm gonna go with the Orion, since it seems to be good, especially at EMI. And its able to use the Torque Android App.
I just sent a mail to the guys behind the EMUS BMS, too.. to get a quote.


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks to me like the EMUS and Orion systems don't yet have custom cell boards to match A123 batteries yet either... not that with any of these systems you couldn't kludge together a way to use the prismatic modules, I'm sure...


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

Heh. I stand corrected on the EMUS system. Clever:


----------

